# Samurai Deeper Kyo verse vs One Piece verse



## Lucy75 (May 8, 2015)

What the title says.

How does this go?


----------



## silverstorm (May 8, 2015)

SDK too hax  FCK would solo op-verse very easily


----------



## Regicide (May 8, 2015)

I expect yet another MHS/LS SDK debate.


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2015)

And a shitstorm about FCK's assorted hax


----------



## silverstorm (May 8, 2015)

Regicide said:


> I expect yet another MHS/LS SDK debate.





Imagine said:


> And a shitstorm about FCK's assorted hax



 incredibly true


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> And a shitstorm about FCK's assorted hax



More like people getting salty over Mibu Clan bullshit powers


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Also

Candle Room >>>>


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2015)

whitebeard oneshots


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Go to bed, midget. Little kids are suposed to be sleeping now.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2015)

I just got up


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

oh

I forgot you live in an alien timezone.

Get back to sleep, nevertheless.


----------



## Alita (May 9, 2015)

OP verse has superior in general stats(Speed, dura, dc) but SDK's hax might still give them the win.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> oh
> 
> I forgot you live in an alien timezone.
> 
> Get back to sleep, nevertheless.



gonna let an alien live in you


----------



## Sablés (May 9, 2015)

L E W D
E
W
D


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

How lewd of you

Do your parents know the stuff you post on the internet


----------



## Regicide (May 9, 2015)

Dartg confirmed for harlot


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Dartg confirmed for harlot


----------



## Regicide (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

> repel height


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> OP verse has superior in general stats*(Speed,* dura, dc) but SDK's hax might still give them the win.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


FCK fucks their face in


----------



## OS (May 9, 2015)

There he is.


----------



## shade0180 (May 9, 2015)

A wild CK pokemon appears


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2015)

Wasn't SDK light speed or something ?


----------



## wowfel (May 9, 2015)

Hishigi removes his shirt gg


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (May 9, 2015)

SDK aren't considered light speed, are they? If they are then Kizaru and whoever can react to him should be too. That said, they have awesome hax, but OP has tons of characters that are stronger and faster. I'm fairly certain OP wins.


----------



## Solar (May 9, 2015)

SDK is about as lightspeed as Gilgamesh is a galaxy buster.


----------



## Regicide (May 9, 2015)

Like fucking clockwork.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> SDK is about as lightspeed as Gilgamesh is a galaxy buster.



Get back to troll Spacebattles with your C-grade trolling, septic tank.


----------



## Solar (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Get back to troll Spacebattles with your C-grade trolling, septic tank.



lolloui    s


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

lollouis +1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2015)

lollouis +2


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Wasn't SDK light speed or something ?



High and top tiers



Admiral Hakuryō said:


> SDK aren't considered light speed, are they? If they are then Kizaru and whoever can react to him should be too. That said, they have awesome hax, but OP has tons of characters that are stronger and faster. I'm fairly certain OP wins.



FCK blows out their candles.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Yes

This thread has potential.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 9, 2015)

I thought the blowing out the candles was like a no limits fallacy? 

Don't really know the strongest person it was used on?


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> I thought the blowing out the candles was like a no limits fallacy?
> 
> Don't really know the strongest person it was used on?



If you can resist soul hax you can stop it. Otherwise you're sol


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

It doesn't matter anyway. No one is gonna sit there and let FCK do whatever he wants. Doflamingo can just parasite him. WB can also just shake the shit out of the area. Not to mention OPverse has the DC, speed and durability advantage. 

Only way FCK could would some dumb way like every OP character huddling up and waiting for a medusa eye or something.

FCK ain't soloing brah.


----------



## JoJo (May 9, 2015)

This thread has now been converted back to an lollouis +x spam

lollouis +3


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

L O L L O U I S
O
L
L
O
U
I
S


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 9, 2015)

FCK isn't alone though


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> FCK isn't alone though



Single quake would kill everyone of them.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> It doesn't matter anyway. No one is gonna sit there and let FCK do whatever he wants. Doflamingo can just parasite him. WB can also just shake the shit out of the area. Not to mention OPverse has the DC, speed and durability advantage.
> 
> Only way FCK could would some dumb way like every OP character huddling up and waiting for a medusa eye or something.
> 
> FCK ain't soloing brah.



Kinda hard to do something when the Candles are in another dimension that nobody in OP have acess to.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Kinda hard to do something when the Candles are in another dimension that nobody in OP have acess to.


It's even harder to do when FCK can't move.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> It's even harder to do when FCK can't move.



Dofla strings prevent dimensional hopping, clearly.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Dofla strings prevent dimensional hopping, clearly.


They'll prevent him from doing anything at all


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 9, 2015)

If we put aside the LS FCK stuff, how big of a speed advantage does the OP verse have then?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> They'll prevent him from doing anything at all



The only thing Dofla strings will prevent is Wombat stepping in before fives pages.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Idk

CK had did a calc that was mach 800 or something. Chiage calced the samething and got mach 80 something. 

I don't think they resolved it. 

OP high and top tiers are mach 2k, some of the mid tiers are mach 300+


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> The only thing Dofla strings will prevent is Wombat stepping in before fives pages.


UD will save us :swasticat


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

lolcalcs.

**


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> UD will save us :swasticat



Ah yes, UD is a tool of oppression as well.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 9, 2015)

They lack DC to really kill top tiers, but haxx could probably do.

How fast are they?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 9, 2015)

Reading the thread sometimes helps 



Imagine said:


> Idk
> 
> CK had did a calc that was mach 800 or something. Chiage calced the samething and got mach 80 something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

I've never seen such assembly of irrelevant people.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

2muchtruth4u?


----------



## Regicide (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> I don't think they resolved it.


They didn't.

None of the discussions regarding that blog were ever resolved.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Regicide said:


> They didn't.
> 
> None of the discussions regarding that blog were ever resolved.



The FTL thing wasn't either. GM, EM and Chiage gave it a thumbs down iirc. Last I heard Chiage and CK were ''discussing'' it in the how strong is FCK thread in the meta


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Who the fuck is Chiage


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Aver


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Again

who?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

oh

someone irrelevant then.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Like yourself


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Idk
> 
> CK had did a calc that was mach 800 or something. Chiage calced the samething and got mach 80 something.
> 
> ...



so low end calc would be, 20000/0.32 = 62500
or mach 183.67

High end would be 100000/0.32 = 312500
or mach 918.33

Those are from before the x10 boost and the other upgrades.



Imagine said:


> The FTL thing wasn't either. GM, EM and Chiage gave it a thumbs down iirc. Last I heard Chiage and CK were ''discussing'' it in the how strong is FCK thread in the meta



Doesn't matter. It's legit



Louis Cyphre said:


> Who the fuck is Chiage



No clue


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Like yourself



Like us you mean. .


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> so low end calc would be, 20000/0.32 = 62500
> or mach 183.67
> 
> High end would be 100000/0.32 = 312500
> ...


Waaaait you aren't trying to add stat multipliers are you? Since when was that okay?





> Doesn't matter. It's legit


How does it not matter if it's being contended by others?


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Like us you mean. .


I am your king


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> I am your king



The King of Irrelevance, yes.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> The King of Irrelevance, yes.



That's Reyes


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> That's Reyes



You're his Queen, then.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> You're his Queen, then.


I'll let you have that position


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Irrelevant standards


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 9, 2015)

get a room you two


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Waaaait you aren't trying to add stat multipliers are you? Since when was that okay?



It was always ok


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 9, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> and it seems cheap whores like Imagine fit those standards



sick fires, bro, sick fires.

Aren't you supposed to be in an alien ship getting probed right now?


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> It was always ok


I specifically remember that shit being called out at one point for speed. 


DarkTorrent said:


> and it seems cheap whores like Imagine fit those standards



Negged.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 9, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> sick fires, bro, sick fires.



Imagine knows that he is one /shrug



> Aren't you supposed to be on an alien ship getting probed right now?



I am where I am supposed to be 



Imagine said:


> Negged.



nugget pls 

anyways, we have the convo for this kind of shit

use it


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> I specifically remember that shit being called out at one point for speed.



Nah it's fine now.


----------



## OS (May 10, 2015)

>the blowing out the candle argument

oh the times


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 10, 2015)

OS said:


> >the blowing out the candle argument
> 
> oh the times


----------



## OS (May 10, 2015)

I feel like i should know who you are.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 10, 2015)

The sentiment is mutual.


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2015)

So many fake ass posts on this thread.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 10, 2015)

FCK is light speed same way Magina is not a whore or Bush is black.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 10, 2015)

If everyone worthwhile is lightspeed then dodging Chinmei's lightning still wouldn't be as big of a deal.


----------



## Haro (May 10, 2015)

I like how this thread is 10% actual debate.And 90% shit posting about Louis.




:letgo


----------



## Crimson King (May 10, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> If everyone worthwhile is lightspeed then dodging Chinmei's lightning still wouldn't be as big of a deal.



Dodging Sasuke's lightning is no big deal, as Chinmei was able to do it while fucking around.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 10, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> If everyone worthwhile is lightspeed then dodging Chinmei's lightning still wouldn't be as big of a deal.



I think you got the wrong guy here, buddy.

Sasuke is the one with lightning powers. Chinmei controls gravity.


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

>proto-Bleach winning against post mid 90s DB

Nope. No surgery will ever help proto-Aizen FCK get his pretty face back after it gets fucked in.
Rayleigh solos using his FTL reactions and island + attacks.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> >proto-Bleach winning against post mid 90s DB



Nah, One Piece is a bit higher than Bleach. SDK has the speed  of DBZ now that's true.


> Nope. No surgery will ever help proto-Aizen FCK get his pretty face back after it gets fucked in.


The only thing OP side can do is bleed on him.



> Rayleigh solos using his* FTL reactions and island + attack*s.



He is already dead.

Candle room>you

Also prove bolded


----------



## Regicide (May 11, 2015)

, I guess.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

as for ftl raylegh is just like ftl King (aka completely based in a couple of character statement without anything near in verse, hell it is even in a better situation considering op has far better speed feats)
and do you think it is accepted ?
hint:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



it is not


----------



## Brightsteel (May 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> as for ftl raylegh is just like ftl King (aka completely based in a couple of character statement without anything near in verse, hell it is even in a better situation considering op has far better speed feats)
> and do you think it is accepted ?
> hint:
> 
> ...



FTL Rayleigh doesn't come from statements. It comes from him intercepting Kizaru mid-transit when Kizaru was traveling as light.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> as for ftl raylegh is just like ftl King (aka completely based in a couple of character statement without anything near in verse, hell it is even in a better situation considering op has far better speed feats)
> and do you think it is accepted ?
> hint:
> 
> ...



What statements?


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

@Iwan

Rayleigh stopped Kizaru mid flight.. on panel... literally.....


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> FTL Rayleigh doesn't come from statements. It comes from him intercepting Kizaru mid-transit when Kizaru was traveling as light.


this is even better 
i though he had just intercepted kizaru "ls" laser/attacks or something like this
but if he did intercept light mode kizaru and still isn't pegged as LS due to the shenanigans of it things just got better.


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Talking about that


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

Imagine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought he was only lightspeed when he's travelling. It looks like he stopped before he transformed.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

Imagine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno...it clearly has a delay time between the transition and the actual travel.(hell brook could even see that the light had arrived)
at best you can say that the transition happens within kizaru speed
had him blitzed the light beam with kizaru in mid air instead of intercepting kizaru on earth things would be different,tho


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2015)

I ain't touching no FTL debate. Just supplying scans. Ya'll have at it


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

Proofs. And proofs. 

This kick is the last kick FaggotCK is going to feel on his face in his life. Oh wait, it's so fast he won't even feel it. Again - SDK is like a slightly better Bleach, but still a trashy style-no-substance manga.


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

Reyleigh waited until Kizaru completely turned into light particles before he intercepted him as shown in the left most panel... not going for an FTL debate though






> Thought he was only lightspeed when he's travelling


... that is his traveling skill.......


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

Also post proofs FCK would go right away for Candle Room instead of other techniques. Is his literally his first option in character when bloodlusted?


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

Candle room is only used by one character and that wasn't FCK.


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

So he gets a kick to the face whether Rayleigh is FTL or not. Glad we established that now.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> Also post proofs FCK would go right away for Candle Room instead of other techniques. Is his literally his first option in character when bloodlusted?


a bl character does not follow ic rules, this is the most basic premisse of bl fights.
he will use his most sure kill/easy go tecnique right off the bait.
if you pick kaguya she will most likely start with bfr
if you pick gremmy he will most likely start trying to turn your bones in cookies
if you pick bm nardo you have a bjd spam
if you pick law he will use his room
no idea wether candle room can be casually used but if is something FCK can use at whim and that gives him a sure kill the standard is he starting with it
just to take note i by no means think FCK has winning chances here


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Candle room is only used by one character and that wasn't FCK.


FCK knows every mibu technique


Ramius said:


> So he fucks their face. Glad we established that now.



Fixed.


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> a bl character does not follow ic rules, this is the most basic premisse of bl fights.
> he will use his most sure kill/easy go tecnique right off the bait.
> if you pick kaguya she will most likely start with bfr
> if you pick gremmy he will most likely start trying to turn your bones in cookies
> ...



No. Standard OBD stipulations dictate a character is bloodlusted, but acts in character bloodlusted if that makes sense to you. So it's sort of a "what a character would do when he is bloodlusted/what he has shown to do" and not "what I think the character SHOULD do to win this match the fastest way possible"



Crimson King said:


> Fixed.



Pray that the surgeon can say that exact same thing to FCK after he tries correcting his face. That kick's gonna fuck it pretty badly.


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

Iwan said:
			
		

> a bl character does not follow ic rules, this is the most basic premisse of bl fights.
> he will use his most sure kill/easy go tecnique right off the bait.
> if you pick kaguya she will most likely start with bfr
> if you pick gremmy he will most likely start trying to turn your bones in cookies
> ...



depends on what type of BL.....

@Iwan

IC off - would make your character a berserker.. So his first choice would be the dimensional BFR he did with the castle
IC on - would remove CIS... Candle room still won't be his first choice...

^ They still will not choose something they rarely use....



			
				CK said:
			
		

> FCK knows every mibu technique



Cool, we know that... Still doesn't mean those skill/technique would be the first choice for his attack..


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

Basically if Hashirima or what are all of those characters' names have shown in the past to go for a certain technique when bloodlusted (not necessarily) you're arguing in favor of this means they'd most likely use it in a match too. If not - then what kind of arguments have you been having? This isn't just a hypothetical "what should he do in my opinion to win this battle the fastest".

Jedis/Siths are assumed to mindfuck the opponent automatically because they have shown doing that in the past for instance.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> No. Standard OBD stipulations dictate a character is bloodlusted, but acts in character bloodlusted if that makes sense to you. So it's sort of a "what a character would do when he is bloodlusted/what he has shown to do" and not "what I think the character SHOULD do to win this match the fastest way possible".


standard bl takes oof CIS
a character without CIS (aka induced stupidility) while having intent to kill is obviously going to use his ability the best way he can regardless on how he would with CIS on
this is the main reason why the CIS is taken oof to begin with
which means for example that giorno would boost each of his punches with "slowing bio-time effect" and can create his "bio reflectors" to defend himself in mid fight
of course this only applies if he has ever showed to use his ability on this especific way


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

how did that became my name

Iwan you still don't get what the difference between CK's example and yours are...

Candle room is something FCK hasn't shown to use.. even when he was losing..

Giorno has used both that ability..

Bloodlusted Giorno would combine the abilities he used to full effectiveness
not asspull a skill he hasn't shown before..

that's what we are talking about here...


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> No. Standard OBD stipulations dictate a character is bloodlusted, but acts in character bloodlusted if that makes sense to you. So it's sort of a "what a character would do when he is bloodlusted/what he has shown to do" and not "what I think the character SHOULD do to win this match the fastest way possible"






shade0180 said:


> Cool, we know that... Still doesn't mean those skill/technique would be the first choice for his attack..





Easiest way to win is to blow out their candle. Simple.

Or hell, Tokito does it.




> Pray that the surgeon can say that exact same thing to FCK after he tries correcting
> his face. That kick's gonna fuck it pretty badly.


You mean the kick Kizau just hit himself with? Subspace>you


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

No, the most typical way of going around it is to hit them with something he typically goes for, how is he gonna know there's many OP characters that can take any sort of physical damage he could possibly deal?

It's in the same line of thinking as "Gilgamesh would use Gay Buldge right away". He wouldn't, bloodlusted or not.

@iwan
They are in character bloodlusted, don't misinterpret this. Bloodlusted is there to just say "they are out to win and kill and they aren't holding back".


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> No, the most typical way of going around it is to hit them with something he typically goes for, how is he gonna know there's many OP characters that can take any sort of physical damage he could possibly deal?
> 
> It's in the same line of thinking as "Gilgamesh would use Gay Buldge right away". He wouldn't, bloodlusted or not.
> 
> ...



He typically goes for something that will kill you.

So candle room it is.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> how did that became my name
> 
> Iwan you still don't get what the difference between CK's example and yours are.


i never give any hold to CK argument


			
				me said:
			
		

> *no idea wether* candle room can be casually used *but if* is something FCK can use at whim and that gives him a sure kill the standard is he starting with it





> Candle room is something FCK hasn't shown to use.. even when he was losing..
> 
> Giorno has used both that ability..


i was talking about  the hypotethic situation of CK having ever used his tecnique.
if he didn't...then fuck him 



> Bloodlusted Giorno would combine the abilities he used to full effectiveness
> not asspull a skill he hasn't shown before..
> that's what we are talking about here...


but of course.
it seems it was just a misunderstandment, then


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

May be Tokito, but I don't remember much from SDK, you could have a point there with that. Not FCK though.

Rayleigh uses his FTL reactions and Haki to intimidate them and then kick to the face. Heck, I actually think Whitebeard could just flex or something and that should kill like 99 % of the relevant SDK characters, given his almost country level shockwaves.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> May be Tokito, but I don't remember much from SDK, you could have a point there with that. Not FCK though.
> 
> Rayleigh uses his FTL reactions and Haki to intimidate them and then kick to the face



FCK knowing every technique = he has candle room

Rayleigh ends up kicking himself.

Or he just drops dead from the FCK's killing intent


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

They resist it with Haki, and then kick him in the face


----------



## Sherlōck (May 11, 2015)

FCK's killing intent doing anything to Rayleigh.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> No, the most typical way of going around it is to hit them with something he typically goes for, how is he gonna know there's many OP characters that can take any sort of physical damage he could possibly deal?


if a character has no induced stupidility and has intent to kill while having long ranged attacks but for some reason in verse he likes to fight meelee why would he go in a melee ?
induced stupidility is what stops a character from outright killing another one with a powerset of his.


> It's in the same line of thinking as "Gilgamesh would use Gay Buldge right away". He wouldn't, bloodlusted or not.


can gil even pull gae boalg anytime he wants ? 
he has a pletoria of weapons that he himself admits he can't properly account for to just chalk the lack of use as CIS.
either way if gil has ever (not enterely sure) especifically pulled out gae bolg and activated its hougu effects in a match, then yes he should be able to use it.



> They are in character bloodlusted, don't misinterpret this. Bloodlusted is there to just say "they are out to win and kill and they aren't holding back".


"and they are not bounded by character inducity stupidility"


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2015)

All you need to know



> Character Induced Stupidity:
> It should be on, but the characters should be out to win.
> 
> CIS refers to a character's tendencies in battle. Basically, just because a character can go all out from the start and use their most powerful abilities, or use tactics that would ensure victory, they most likely won't, if CIS is in effect.
> ...



These are the standard assumptions.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2015)

so you need to specify CIS off ? 
good to know
still this part seems a bit off


> One would think that if you take two characters and pit them against each other, t*hey would try to end it as quickly and brutally as possible*.


how does this happens without CIS off


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2015)

BL CIS on Naruto would use bijuudama spam -> this is within his character..

BL CIS off Naruto would use clones spam+Bijuudama spam.

^ Iwan... just an example


----------



## Regicide (May 11, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> FCK's killing intent doing anything to Rayleigh.


inb4 Yama-G can reiatsu crush One Piece


----------



## Sherlōck (May 11, 2015)

Like that one ever died out.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2015)

Ramius said:


> They resist it with Haki, and then kick him in the face



He facepalsm as he doesn't know how to resist the FCk's killnig intent. He then ends up kicking himself in the face again.



Sherlōck said:


> FCK's killing intent doing anything to Rayleigh.



That mook can't touch the FCK


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2015)

This thread :gio


----------



## Sherlōck (May 12, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> That mook can't touch the FCK


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


>



I see you find that the idea of those mooks being able to touch the FCK to be laughable as well.


----------



## Brightsteel (May 12, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> I see you find that the idea of those mooks being able to touch the FCK to be laughable as well.


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

FCK's willpower blast is small city level. That's not even enough to kill Luffy let alone a top tier


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)

This thread

I sense an absurd amount of salt

Yes, continue.


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

We need UD's oppression


----------



## Sherlōck (May 12, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> I see you find that the idea of those mooks being able to touch the FCK to be laughable as well.



I find the idea of you being objective in anything related to SDK laughable. 



Imagine said:


> FCK's willpower blast is small city level. That's not even enough to kill Luffy let alone a top tier



Inb4 FCK exerting tripple digit Megaton shit per second.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherlōck (May 12, 2015)

Imagine said:


> We need UD's oppression



UD has become lazy these days.


That's a good picture to describe yourself Louis.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)

My salt is always under control

Unless Fatlus fucks up, then it goes off the charts

Also

"no u"

I'm impressed


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

Lollouis +1 

Again


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> I find the idea of you being objective in anything related to SDK laughable.



How cute, a statement that adds nothnig at all.



> Inb4 FCK exerting tripple digit Megaton shit per second.



I see you're still salty about it.


----------



## OS (May 12, 2015)

SDK should be banned just like Edo Tensei


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2015)

OS said:


> SDK should be banned just like Edo Tensei



I thought BFR and mindfuck could deal with those


----------



## OS (May 12, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> I thought BFR and mindfuck could deal with those



They could I'm sure but when edo tensei came out it was banned from naruto fights.


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2015)

OS said:


> They could I'm sure but when edo tensei came out it was banned from naruto fights.



Yeah they'd be juuuust a tad unfair to people that can't BFR and mindrape.


----------



## OS (May 12, 2015)

The crimson king isn't fair


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2015)

OS said:


> The crimson king isn't fair



He really isn't. You have to have outhax him with stronger reality warping.

And deal with his immortality.


----------



## manidk (May 12, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> Yeah they'd be juuuust a tad unfair to people that can't BFR and mindrape.



iirc we treated them like Logias for a bit we're if you could do enough damage to "kill" them once it'd count.

Like when Naruto hit the 3rd Raikage and it shut him down long enough to be sealed.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 12, 2015)

i call bs
if you want to ban edos because they are too broken (they aren't) you might as well ban schrodinner alucard
who is much weaker but still can tie/win against goku for the sole fact  that he can only be killed by massive soulfuckery/reality warping/ high tier spatial fuckery


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2015)

Pretty sure edo was ban because of how it was used in the BD..


Edo tensei... is a state of body which is applicable to anyone.. unlike let say Super saiyan which changes the character battle capabilities.. edo tensei has none of that...

I've seen edo used on bleach/OP and other anime characters..

It only gives them infinite energy(Equalization rule) and well immortality.... 

And since it is splash-able to anyone some poster keep abusing it and other shit.


----------



## Alita (May 13, 2015)

Edo tensei was baned for a period of time but as far as I know it's not anymore. 

And it falls under the nlf rule like most other things. They can at most regen from juubi's bombs(Continent level) anything more than that they cannot.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 13, 2015)

Edo tensei was banned because people kept making fanfic fights with it, like edo white beard takes a db gauntlet or whatever


----------



## Piecesis (May 13, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> Edo tensei was banned because people kept making fanfic fights with it, like edo white beard takes a db gauntlet or whatever



Seriously?


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2015)

Yea, that's how I remembered it too..


----------



## Byrd (May 13, 2015)

Edo was banned because of all the spite threads and shit threads that were made by salty ass people back in late 2011/ early 2012


----------



## Haro (May 13, 2015)

Edo spite and wank. Shit was flooding MVC and making more awful then I ever thought it could.


----------

